# Azureus: que portas liberar no firewall? [SOLVED]

## Gotterdammerung

Bom dia,

Eu tenho um computador que acessa a internet via modem-router. Por conseguinte, este computador tem IP inválido (suponha 10.0.0.1). Quando um serviço ou programa precisa de uma porta específica, como é o caso dos softwares P2P, eu faço o port forwarding no modem-router para o IP 10.0.0.1, da referida máquina.

Atualmente eu faço o port forwarding das seguintes portas:

TCP: 4662, 4444, 6346, 9999, 4080

UDP: 4672, 4665

Essa configuração funciona bem com o eMule, mas eu instalei um cliente de bittorrent, mais especificamente o Azureus, e não estou conseguindo fazê-lo funcionar. Estou recebendo "Erro de I/O". Eu testei o bittorrent e incorreu no mesmo erro. Eu tentei liberar as portas 6881 a 6889 TCP e UDP e a porta 6969 TCP, mas não resolveu.

Que portas eu devo fazer o port fowarding? O problema é só esse ou estou falhando em mais algum outro ponto?

Desde já agradeço a ajuda.

----------

## Gotterdammerung

Eu andei pesquisando em alguns foruns de softwares clientes do bittorrent, e descobri que o erro que eu estava encontrando era devido ao torrent estar inválido.

Com relação a que portas liberar para o Azureus, me parece que ele usa um plugin chamado Universal Plug and Play, compatível com o modem que eu tenho em casa. Com isso, teoricamente eu não precisaria me preocupar com que portas liberar. 

De qualquer forma, eu acabei mantendo minha configuração de rede, e resolvi o problema de E/S buscando os torrents em outro site.

Abs!

----------

## seventhguardian

Se tiveres problemas abre a porta 6881 tcp  :Smile: 

----------

## gmichels

upnp faz meu d-link rebootar  :Sad: 

uma dica: use portas nao padrao; em vez de 6881 use 7881. em vez de 4662, use 5662. logico q vc pode usar a porta q quiser.

se algum dia a moda de isp filtrar portas chegar por aqui, vc nao é afetado.

----------

## To

 *seventhguardian wrote:*   

> Se tiveres problemas abre a porta 6881 tcp 

 

Esta tem de estar e a porta do announce que vier no .torrent.

Tó

----------

## malloc

 *To wrote:*   

>  *seventhguardian wrote:*   Se tiveres problemas abre a porta 6881 tcp  
> 
> Esta tem de estar e a porta do announce que vier no .torrent.
> 
> Tó

 

Basta esta, dependendo do programa e claro, o azureus so precisa dessa.

----------

## To

Bom depende, se tiveres uma firewall bem configurada:) Se tiver bem configurada tem de se abrir a do annoucer  :Wink: 

Tó

----------

## davidsb

e quais as regras para uma firewall bem configurada onde nao seja preciso abrir a porta do anouncer?

----------

## To

Em principio se tens tudo bem tens de ter a regra para aceitar as ligações já realizadas e relacionadas:

```
iptables -A FORWARD -i $EXTERNALIF -m state --state ESTABLISHED,RELATED -j ACCEPT
```

$EXTERNALIF = ao teu device externo.

Tó

----------

## davidsb

Já tinha essa regra o problema era outro,

Obrigado pelo reply de qualquer forma  :Smile: 

----------

## To

Para a próxima mete [resolvido] no topico para se saber.

Tó

----------

## xef

Vou aproveitar este topico pra nao abrir outro sobre +/- o mesmo tema  :Smile: 

Tenho uma maquina headless que tencionava usar como client bittorrent (para a rede btuga). Até aqui tudo bem, mas não é que os gajos do btuga obrigam o pessoal a usar o azureus? Eu instalei o bittorrent standard, que pensei ser reconhecido um pouco por todas as redes...

Será possível alterar a identificação dele patra se passar a identificar como azureus? Isto assim estragou-me um pouco os planos que tinha para aquele pc...

----------

## davidsb

saca o MOD do Butga e tenta perceber como é que funciona, ou entao Xfree pa cima e VNC, é o que estou a utilizar.

----------

## xef

Estou a ver se consigo evitar instalar xfree naquela maquina, o ideal é btdownloadcurses + screen, assim basta qualquer cliente ssh para ver como vão as coisas.

Vou snifar um pouco o trafego gerado pelo azurerus e ver se dou com o local onde o bittorrent faz a identificação para depois editar. Não é muito correcto, mas a atitude de bloquear o cliente standard de bittorrent tambem não é a mais correcta...

----------

## davidsb

acho que o propósito de isso é para garantir que estás a puxar de clientes nacionais, o eterno problema de  pagarmos mt mais por trafego internacional... :\

mas faz dumps aqui ou abre uma thread nova, de certeza que há mais ppl interessado em sacar torrents do btuga sem ter q usar o azureus.

----------

## xef

Penso que o trafego é filtrado pelos ips, a ideia deve ser impedir as pessoas de apenas sacarem sem enviar nada ou algo assim...

No fim de semana vou tentar dar uma olhada nas sources e ver se consigo dar a volta ao btuga. Andar a instalar X só para correr o azureus é algo que não tenho a minima vontade de fazer...

Se conseguir depois posto aqui como fiz, pode ser util para mais alguem  :Smile: 

----------

